# [SOLVED] i7-3770k and ROG Maximus Formula IV Question



## Nato85 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Guys

Just wondering a question here, apparently the software that comes with the ASUS board reckons it has no trouble overclocking this chip to 4.6 Ghz with stock cooling

What effect would this have on my chip and would it decrease the life expectancy of it


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: i7-3770k and ROG Maximus Formula IV Question*

Is this a new build your making?

There is no reason you should overclock your CPU.

Also that motherboard is for high end gamers.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: i7-3770k and ROG Maximus Formula IV Question*



MasterChief said:


> There is no reason you should overclock your CPU.


That sounds a bit odd, seeing this is the Overclocking forum. 

I think what he means to say, Nato, is that if you have to ask that question, you might not be in a position to NEED that extra power. the i7-3770k is pretty beastly as it comes from the factory, and anyone needing to overclock it would automatically have been ordering a nice 3rd-party heatsink and fan(s) to go with it...

Some research would have answered your question, but the stock answer is 'Yes'. The chip is designed to operate at it's rated speeds (3.5/3.9GHz) for it's life. So let's assume that to be 20 years. Upping the speeds without adequate cooling will both limit the ultimate speed you can overclock to AND will decrease the life of the processor because of degradation caused by the extra heat generated. It will also depend on the processor itself. Some will still have a useful life of 7+ years, others might show signs of failure within 1 year. While the stock cooler is good, I don't assume it to be adequate enough for any kind of overclocking. If I HAD to, I'd limit it to 5% or so. Not enough to even bother with for that chip.

You're always taking a chance. You shouldn't do it with a part you can't afford to replace.


----------



## Nato85 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: i7-3770k and ROG Maximus Formula IV Question*

No worries, ty very much for that information


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

This is an OC'ing thread, not an OC'ing forum. OC'ing used to offer some benefits but those have primarily gone by the way.
Not much point in OC'ing a 3.5GHz CPU as nothing will be gained except in benchmarks and bragging rights. OC'ing also voids warranties.
If you do want to OC, it is highly recommended to replace the OEM CPU heatsink/fan with a good quality air unit.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

Really? I could point to some graphs on hardware sites that would beg otherwise, especially when it comes to processor-bottlenecked software. (And the 'thread' would be this particular topic, wouldn't it? OverClocking would be a sub-forum, I think...) I've never really bought into OC'ing video cards, but doing it to processors has always been worth it. But then, I could only ever afford cheaper processors!

I hear what you're saying, and it's like I described to the OP. You can throw turbochargers on a Ferrari, but it's pretty darned good just the way it is...


----------

